# Meet Mesha! =)



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

This is mesha my 14 weekold tortie she a great we thing settled in really well only had her from 1.00 pm yesterday and god she the boss to my chi's all ready  but i feel as if shes been here for months i am very surprised but very happy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless her, she's lovely*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

she is adorable!!


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

awww shes gorgeous, i love her collar 
c x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW, she is a beautiful kitten. So happy she's made herself right at home


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely,,glad she has settled in,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes very cute what a lovely girl you have there I love her colouring


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you guys  am very happy with her or is she happy with us..lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

ohhh bless her lil heart...shes gorgeous, such a lovely fatty face  beautifull chunky lil thing she is.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh bless her lil heart...shes gorgeous, such a lovely fatty face  beautifull chunky lil thing she is.


Hee hee, what an ace description!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

binxycat said:


> Hee hee, what an ace description!!!


lol...i do say some weird things lol. but i meant it in the nicest way lol.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol...i do say some weird things lol. but i meant it in the nicest way lol.


i know you did 
well today she had fun with dogs shes playing tig with them


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> This is mesha my 14 weekold tortie she a great we thing settled in really well only had her from 1.00 pm yesterday and god she the boss to my chi's all ready  but i feel as if shes been here for months i am very surprised but very happy


Ooooh another tortie and white kitty, like I said to the other piccie my fave colour, little cutie pie


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> i know you did
> well today she had fun with dogs shes playing tig with them


did u mean tug???? lol

if u meant tug, then are u sure shes a cat lol???


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless, she is a little cutie. xxxxx


----------

